# Lady and Bug (will be constantly updating)



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

I got some adorable pics of the girls, excuse the few blurry ones, those were taken by the hubby. (He's not sure how to use a non-skinny camera)

Here's Bug on my shoulder:




















Here's Lady poking out of the hood on my hoodie:










Here's Lady enjoying a Cheerio:










And here's the girls sleeping, I thought it was ADORABLE.











And I know I'm gonna get flamed for having them in a fishtank, never fear! I've got an actual cage waiting for me, gotta pick it up and assemble, then they're going to have a nice huge new home


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Awww 
the last one's my favorite


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

And an update already! Their new home is ready, and they've moved in!

1- Red woodchew
2- Continuous, long climbing rope
3- Bug
4- Homemade climbing/chewing rope
5- Food dish
6- Lady
7- Edible house, can barely see it
8- Igloo
9- Water bottle
10- Rarely-used wheel.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful ratties!!


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Aw, what lovely girls! Too cute ;D


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind of bedding is that? Never seen it before. I like that colour.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like carefresh advanced odor control
Or carefresh colors.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

It's SunSeed Fresh World Bedding.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, um. 
I made the girls a hammock and hung it up.
They played on top of it for about .2 seconds.
And they.. Sort of use it?
They sleep under it.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

ZoeHale said:


> Well, um.
> I made the girls a hammock and hung it up.
> They played on top of it for about .2 seconds.
> And they.. Sort of use it?
> They sleep under it.


My girls do the same thing! They never sleep in it, but they love to sleep under it. You have two very cute rats, btw. Bug is way too adorable.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Are they pet store ratties? I have never seen a hairless in the petco here. Great Pantera shirt btw. rip Dimebag


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

@Leesha: Well, as you can see, they have now learned the ways of the hammock.
I've also made up some cute little pouches that they both love.
Since I don't have any pics of those on my photobucket, I'm linking you to my store on the page of the pouches. I love the way they look, so cuuuute! http://animalhammies.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1290913

@Ratastic: Actually, I adopted these lovely girls from a lady off Craigslist back in January. She never did tell me where she got'em, so they might be! They are sweet sweet girls. Although I think Bug (my hairless) wasn't given as much attention as Lady was, because I had to socialize her alot more than Lady. They have never bitten anyone though.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

NEW GIRL NEW GIRL NEW GIRL!!! Her name is Beauty. She's a gorgeous black girl with a brown tummy. She's still rather scared. She's currently in the girls' old cage, until QT is over. Then starts the intros! Anyhoo, enough of my talking. Here she is!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on beauty! Where did you get her?
She is really cute!


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

She's a rescue, she was from CraigsList. She was going to be snake food if I didn't take her


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

She is beautiful! Congrats on rescuing her.


----------

